# Italian restaurant guangzhou



## Frarube

Hi all,
I would like to Ask for a piece of advice on a project that I'm working on: Italian restaurant in Guangzhou. 

But first a brief note on my background. 
I'm an Italian living in Ireland. I've lived, worked and studied abroad for the last 6 years. I have a degree in Chinese and English and a MA in international management for china. I'm currently employed as an account manager, and although I like my job I don't want to live in Ireland. I wanna go and live in china. 
Last year I spent 7 months in Guangzhou and I really liked it there. 

I'm doing research to open an Italian restaurant in Guangzhou towards the end of the year. There are only about 10 ok Italian restaurants in GZ and the city is huge. The Italian restaurants are all in 2 main areas (tianhequ). 
I know that Chinese people are only appreciating western cousines recently and I was wondering if it would attract enough Chinese ppl to make it a profitable business. 

I would invest in it with a partner and we both have extensive experience in the restaurant business. 

Any comment and opinions are welcome and highly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## rumpietump

Move to Shenyang!!!
We have 2 Italian restaurants. 1 isn't very good at all and though the other one is great, it is in a hotel and doesn't open until 6pm. It would be great to have a wonderful Italian restaurant here! Out Expat comunity is smaller then some cities but is growing fast as Michelin, BMW, and Bombardier are all building new factories here. In a year we have gone from 7 million to 8 million people and still growing. The fast train can get you to Beijing in 4 hours. We love it here.


----------



## Frarube

Hi there, 
Up there is very cold, I need hot weather. Also I'm not sure it's a good idea to move to areas close to japan. 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Bertytan

*Italian restaurant opened?*

Hi, 
I'm a nook here in this forum Just saw ur post & can't help but wonder if ur plans materialized. Did ur restaurant take off? 

I'm overseas born Chinese but currently living in China. Been involved in restaurant business as career for past 20+ years. Would be keen to try your food if your establishment has open. 

Cheers,
BT



Frarube said:


> Hi all,
> I would like to Ask for a piece of advice on a project that I'm working on: Italian restaurant in Guangzhou.
> 
> But first a brief note on my background.
> I'm an Italian living in Ireland. I've lived, worked and studied abroad for the last 6 years. I have a degree in Chinese and English and a MA in international management for china. I'm currently employed as an account manager, and although I like my job I don't want to live in Ireland. I wanna go and live in china.
> Last year I spent 7 months in Guangzhou and I really liked it there.
> 
> I'm doing research to open an Italian restaurant in Guangzhou towards the end of the year. There are only about 10 ok Italian restaurants in GZ and the city is huge. The Italian restaurants are all in 2 main areas (tianhequ).
> I know that Chinese people are only appreciating western cousines recently and I was wondering if it would attract enough Chinese ppl to make it a profitable business.
> 
> I would invest in it with a partner and we both have extensive experience in the restaurant business.
> 
> Any comment and opinions are welcome and highly appreciated.
> Thanks


----------



## britinus

Hi,

I'm looking to do the same thing in GZ. Is there any help that can be given by anyone?


----------



## SebastianBeijing

britinus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to do the same thing in GZ. Is there any help that can be given by anyone?


Hi britinus,

some more information would be helpful. Are you planning to start a Joint Venture or should the restaurant be Foreign Owned? If JV, do you have a reliable local partner? Is this your first business venture in China? etc. 

@Frarube: Would be interesting to hear how you are doing.

cheers,
Sebastian


----------

